# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  teme diplome (ndihme)

## didii

jam studente informatike, dhe kam kete vit mborjtjen e diplomes,do ju lutesha te me sygjeronit ndo nje teme diplome si edhe materjal ku mund te gjej per ate teme te caktuar, shum faleminderit

----------


## 2043

paguhet informacioni?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## didii

paguhet ndihma?

----------


## Pa_doreza2

gjuhe te huaj?

----------


## didii

mir do ishte ne shqip ose anglisht, flm

----------


## freeopen

Cfare mendon per kete teme -  po foldera ne pc me pasword si mund te krijoj? faleminderit

Ja dhe informacionhttp://ask-leo.com/can_i_passwordprotect_a_folder.html

----------


## white_snake

> Cfare mendon per kete teme -  po foldera ne pc me pasword si mund te krijoj? faleminderit
> 
> Ja dhe informacionhttp://ask-leo.com/can_i_passwordprotect_a_folder.html


..shume mizor je treguar  :perqeshje: !

----------


## xfiles

inxhinieri informatike? Nese po mund te bejme dicka.

----------


## defini

Pershendetje didii,




> jam studente informatike, dhe kam kete vit mborjtjen e diplomes,do ju lutesha te me sygjeronit ndo nje teme diplome si edhe materjal ku mund te gjej per ate teme te caktuar, shum faleminderit


Disa terma kerkimi si fillim:
diploma projectdiploma thesisthesiscomputer science diploma thesis... etj
Sipas normave te institutit (nqs ka) per shkrimin e nje diplome duhet pasur parasysh:

fusha informatikes (teorike, praktike, teknike, etj)
lloji i punimit (analize, kerkim, zbulim, shpikje, etj)
njohurite baze si kusht
numri i personave qe marrin pjese
kohezgjatja
mjetet e shkrimit (TeX, LaTeX, Word, etj)
Ofrohen keto njohuri nga ana e personit?
Ne fillim duhet te besh kerkime se cfare ekziston, pastaj te zgjedhesh. (Per arsye plagiate!)

Temat e pergjithshme nuk duhet ti zgjedhesh, por dicka specifike ose edhe nje perpunim i metejshem i dickaje (teme, problemi) qe ekziston, natyrisht ne forme shkencore.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ja po te jap nje ide per nje research project qe i bera dikujt>> "clickers and student academic improvement"....keroko per "clickers" dhe sa i ndihmojn studentet te mesojn me mire materialin apo te ken me shume interaction me mesueset

----------


## didii

> Pershendetje didii,
> 
> 
> 
> Disa terma kerkimi si fillim:
> diploma projectdiploma thesisthesiscomputer science diploma thesis... etj
> Sipas normave te institutit (nqs ka) per shkrimin e nje diplome duhet pasur parasysh:
> 
> fusha informatikes (teorike, praktike, teknike, etj)
> ...


 Faleminderit per pergjigjen!!!per te percaktuar temen kam shum pak kohe dmth neser pasneser,pastaj per te pergatitur temen , deri ne korrik ose deri ne shtator varet s do eci me provimet!! Tex, Latex,mbase mund te jen shum te thjeshta, nuk i di, Word normal qe po!!nr i personave qe marrin pjese per pergatitjen e temes? un dhe un!! pra cdo student do pergatisi nje teme,madje edhe udhezues profesor qe te na orjentojm pothuajse nuk kemi, dmth eshte nje per shum veta, dhe sdo na ndihmoj fare!!

----------


## didii

> Cfare mendon per kete teme -  po foldera ne pc me pasword si mund te krijoj? faleminderit
> 
> Ja dhe informacionhttp://ask-leo.com/can_i_passwordprotect_a_folder.html


faleminderit per ndihmen...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## didii

> inxhinieri informatike? Nese po mund te bejme dicka.


jo, jam informatike!! megjithate ti mund ti thuash iden qe ke , pasi te pakten ketu ne shqiperi, jan te ngjashme si dege, informatika dhe inxh informatike , thnx

----------


## didii

> ja po te jap nje ide per nje research project qe i bera dikujt>> "clickers and student academic improvement"....keroko per "clickers" dhe sa i ndihmojn studentet te mesojn me mire materialin apo te ken me shume interaction me mesueset


faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:  po e shoh njere

----------


## xfiles

> jo, jam informatike!! megjithate ti mund ti thuash iden qe ke , pasi te pakten ketu ne shqiperi, jan te ngjashme si dege, informatika dhe inxh informatike , thnx


Nuk jane aspak te ngjashme si dege.
Ti si e ndjen veten me programimin? Apo do teme diplome me shume teorike apo ne fushen e rrjetave apo sistemeve.

----------


## didii

> ja po te jap nje ide per nje research project qe i bera dikujt>> "clickers and student academic improvement"....keroko per "clickers" dhe sa i ndihmojn studentet te mesojn me mire materialin apo te ken me shume interaction me mesueset


mund te improvizoj dicka konkrete me kete teme?

----------


## didii

> Nuk jane aspak te ngjashme si dege.
> Ti si e ndjen veten me programimin? Apo do teme diplome me shume teorike apo ne fushen e rrjetave apo sistemeve.


nuk e di  :i ngrysur:  ndoshta nga database, teori do behej pak e bezdisshme mendoj sdo i kushotnin vemendje, nuk e di jam out
ps: kemi shum lende te ngjashme me inxh informatike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Piracy ne internet....ketu mund te flasesh per hacking. 
Ose 
Privacy ne internet......ketu mund te flasesh per rrjetet sociale si facebook, twitter.

----------


## didii

> Piracy ne internet....ketu mund te flasesh per hacking. 
> Ose 
> Privacy ne internet......ketu mund te flasesh per rrjetet sociale si facebook, twitter.


ku mund te gjej ndo nje informacion, dmth informacion mund te kete shum , por dicka qe te jete e vlefshme,e perqendruar ne ate qe dua te them

----------


## s0ni

> ku mund te gjej ndo nje informacion, dmth informacion mund te kete shum , por dicka qe te jete e vlefshme,e perqendruar ne ate qe dua te them


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=privacy+on+the+internet


xfiles, di gje si mund te bej enable javascript? Kur perdor internet explorer funksionon ne rregull. Kurse me firefox jo. Me te dyja si me internet explorer edhe firefox kur e kontrolloj Javascript eshte enabled. Por prap se prapti ne firefox me konfiguron sikur nuk punon javascript, sepse me del ky mesazh "enable javascript" per te perdorur this website.

----------

